# Stolen dog herts



## Nothing Original (15 May 2016)

Please see link below. Sorry not horsey but most of us love dogs too.

https://twitter.com/dogwatcheherts/status/731863534011879426

Lady was in her garden when 2 men walked in and grabbed the dog. Drove off in a black car.

Dog was fully trained working dog.


----------



## fatpiggy (16 May 2016)

Nothing Original said:



			Please see link below. Sorry not horsey but most of us love dogs too.

https://twitter.com/dogwatcheherts/status/731863534011879426

Lady was in her garden when 2 men walked in and grabbed the dog. Drove off in a black car.

Dog was fully trained working dog.
		
Click to expand...

Awful, I hope she is returned safely.    My friend's dog disappeared from the front garden when she had been put outside briefly for a wee.  House was in the middle of no-where really and dog was a border collie.  Useless for breeding as she was spayed though.  My friend never got her back and was heartbroken but convinced she was stolen deliberately.


----------



## Nothing Original (16 May 2016)

I wish the police would take this crime more seriously. Families are left absolutely devastated not to mention the poor frightened dogs.


----------

